# Iberia



## John Livings (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all.

My first trip to sea as a Writer consisted of 7 cruises on Iberia from May to September 1963. I obtained a Voyage Record Card for these from Guildhall Library in London, but is is slightly inaccurate. Does any old shipmates have a record of these cruises please? Kind regards to all.

John.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings John and welcome to SN on your first posting. Enjoy the site and bon voyage from an ex Iberia engineer.


----------

